# Could you give a minute of prayer,, just one



## Silverbullet (Mar 27, 2018)

I just went through hell today , my Dr did injections on four vertebrae about 2:00 today L1 to L4 inclusive . Getting to the hospital was fine but no handicap van parking they said use the parking YUPP 6'4" height restrictions. Sprinters 9' + . So I go in sign in then the fun rousted around getting the lifting sling under me on the wheelchair now pains screaming in my spine jacked up and lowered on the gerney then flattened out and stripped . They wanted to use antithesis but I chose local so my daughter could make it to her clients at 4 , at about 2pm I'm in the operation room getting frozen and injected ,, wish I took the antithesis ,, but I SUFFERED thru blood pressure went up to 181- 93 at the worst part of the pain involved. He told us my problem is extremely rare he's only seen two in many years. Then he says you may feel pain in different areas I didn't know are affected. But he has hope and says he can help get my life back . We made it home for her clients too.
So I ask for the minute , I've been including everyone on here who asks and others who don't in my prayer times which seem daily.


----------



## francist (Mar 28, 2018)

I sure hope things can turn around for you, Silver. Seems like you've done your share of suffering by now. Hope you get some rest.

-frank


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 28, 2018)

Sending good thoughts your way Silver!


----------



## mikey (Mar 28, 2018)

Prayers sent, Silverhawk. Here's hoping that Doc is right and that he helps you get your life back.


----------



## Hukshawn (Mar 28, 2018)

Ditto w/ Mikey. I hope he can help you get you at least some of your life back.


----------



## intrepid (Mar 28, 2018)

Silver,
I too have back issues which come and go.  Mostly come.  Had surgery on L4 &L5 back in '96.  Helped a little for a while but something I will have to put up with until I leave this world I suppose.  So I know somewhat the pain you must be in.  Please know that from the other side of this earth, I am praying for you and healing according to God's will.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 28, 2018)

Silverbullet,
Not many things I can guarantee except your pain is only temporary.
Keep looking up.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey Silver, I can associate with back pain and epidural injections. I have degenerative disc disease in my lower back from L3 down and have had multiple injections and surgeries. My latest was last week for a Spinal Stimulator implant, still healing up.
What's the prognosis on your back, if you don't mind me asking ???


----------



## DHarris (Mar 28, 2018)

Prayers sent - - keep the faith, he will help.


----------



## TomKro (Mar 29, 2018)

Silverbullet - prayers sent from Maryland.
  Back pain is so very difficult to deal with.  I hope the injections are starting to help.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 29, 2018)

You have them from me also.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brino (Mar 29, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> But he has hope and says he can help get my life back .



That's one of the few positive statements I've heard on your struggles.
I truly hope you get onto (and stay on!) a recovery path.
-brino


----------



## NoobCanuk (Mar 29, 2018)

Prayers for a full recovery Silver.  May your suffering be short and your recovery full and long lasting.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## core-oil (Mar 29, 2018)

Kind thoughts and prayers for you silver at this blessed week


----------



## 100LL (Mar 29, 2018)

Speedy and full recovery.  Prayers sent, by the dozen.  On the whole family’s Easter prayer list


----------



## middle.road (Mar 30, 2018)

Prayer circle continued. Time for the healing to begin and the pain to leave so that you can get back to what you enjoy doing.


----------



## Mark_f (Mar 30, 2018)

Silver, 
I certainly pray for you to get some relief. I went through epidural injections years ago. NOT fun , and they didn't work. Keep your faith, and I hope the doctor can get you back to a better life. I pray for you.


----------



## Mikelkie (Apr 10, 2018)

Our deep thoughts and prayers for you all in need
wishing you all well


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 10, 2018)

You'll get more than a minutes prayer here. God Bless.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 10, 2018)

Prayers sent. Hope things start to turn around for you soon. Mike


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 10, 2018)

Silver, still sending good energy your way.  Any update?


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 11, 2018)

A little update it's been two weeks since this last procedure. I'm testing my self with moving more and seeing how the pain is. The day I had them injected was the worst day of pain I've ever endured screaming, stabbing, an tearing all at once after getting home and the transfer to bed it hit and lasted for three days even with heavy doses of morphine. Needless to say the drugs have caused another problem , concrete in the bowels. And it just won't move, so now I'm fighting another battle. But good news there is improvement in the back pains, I've been able to sit up straighter in bed and turning seems to be less pain involved . Now I'm cutting back on the drugs to see just how much I can do without it. Four mg twice a day I'm shooting for instead of eight mg every six hrs. Oh and the fentanyl 50mg every two days.
Hopefully I can get brave enough to get into my wheelchair and get out to the shop. It'll take a year to empty and install the machinery . Being chair bound and alone no help at all. Wish I had some old retired friends with time to spend helping and enjoying food and friendship . I really THANK ALL ON HERE FOR PRAYING , GOD WILL RETURN HIS FAVOUR HE LIKES TO TALK WITH US.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 12, 2018)

Prayers and best wishes. Stay strong. Stay positive.


----------



## cg285 (Apr 13, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Needless to say the drugs have caused another problem , concrete in the bowels. And it just won't move, so now I'm fighting another battle.



i was in the hospital with my leg in traction and for the most part life was ok until the nurse asked if i had a bowel movement. i innocently said no. not so the next day after they slipped me a mickey. i'm sure there is a pill or something to quickly correct that.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 13, 2018)

Have you ever tried to get to a bathroom in a wheelchair or transfer with no leg help to get to a toilet. Pills to help usually make you blow out the toilet if you make it , by then it's squirt sity no h right. Ever tried cleaning yourself rolling in it. Nope I need regulated not kaboom bang ooee guooee. No fun but forty years of being messed up really disturbs me . If I had caused my problem I'd accept it , guess really I have but still don't like it. Ill get it straightened out I'm weaning myself off the morphine and relying on the fentanyl patches for relief of pain I'm feeling improvement so after a time spent upright in the wheelchair will tell how much. I haven't got brave enough to get out yet but I will soon.


----------



## cg285 (Apr 13, 2018)

have you ever tried to take a crap while one leg was suspended in the air, a shallow pan on the bed under your ass while the room was full of teenage girls visiting your neighbor in the bed next to you? i am well aware haha


----------



## cg285 (Apr 13, 2018)

at least i didn't have to clean myself rolling in it but i had to roll in it for awhile
while the hardly english speaking oriental nurse showed my full pan to everyone in the room


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 13, 2018)

They revel in our anguish, and yes even worse had them dig it out of my bum. I've spent well over a year in hospitals and rehab, at one point I was being tortured by a nurse and she was fired for forcing me to hold my head up shortly after three spinal operations in three weeks. Pure evil telling me get use to it you ain't never leaving that chair. Very wrong I walked for years causing the pain which put me back in. Twenty five good years .
Don't think there's anything I haven't been through . Dropped from a guerney by orderllys, twisting my hip and it's never been right since.


----------



## HMF (Apr 26, 2018)

*Heavenly Father, giver of life and health: Comfort and relieve thy sick servants, and give thy power of healing to those who minister to their needs, that those for whom our prayers are offered may be strengthened in their weakness and have confidence in thy loving care; through Jesus Christ our Lord, who liveth and reigneth with thee and the Holy Spirit, one God, now and for ever. Amen. *


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 26, 2018)

I keep praying for you , my friend. I hope you get some relief.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2018)

Well it's about 6:15 am, just put two fentanyl patches on to hope I don't pass out in pain. I've been off the internal pain meds for a couple weeks. Getting ready to get dressed to go to see the pain specialist . I'm not feeling the best either it's been a bad time . My visiting Dr  she rolled in the house yesterday in a wheelchair broke her ankle in several spots , pins plates and bolts in her now. We're using the patches dose, taking activa for my internal blocking problem. Before I get more of the oxycontin , I felt the best with that but not getting it till I'm better. Or I may just not use it .so ill see what the Jeff dr says today. Leaving at 7 so got to get pants on I hope.
That min can I beg for one today?? PLEASE


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi
Not a lot to say, but thinking of you & hope you get better, pain is a B********d.
jeff


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 27, 2018)

Hoping it gets better soon. Hang in there.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2018)

WELL IM NOT MUCH BETTER BUT AM A LITTLE . Dr is set up for more nerve blocks in May on the 16th . So now I'm still stuck down n out . Sore all over half deaf , losing my voice ,teeth breaking , living like a bird in a cage. Given water and very little food no sex shown very little respect at times. Son in law said can I sell all your stuff to get a down payment on a house. Not one iota of thought about those items . Many handed down father and grand fathers left to me the last male of the family name. We came to this town and state before it was a state. 
So ill need a few more minutes of prayer over the coming weeks, this time I'm not allowed to take any pain medication at all the day of and after  this next batch of shots. Ill be totally insane in pain if the shots don't work to well. Dear God please help me HAVENT I SUFFERED ENOUGH.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2018)

mark_f said:


> I keep praying for you , my friend. I hope you get some relief.


Thanks Mark, no one knows more then you what I'm going through. I daily keep you close to my thoughts and prayers . Sucks to lose the legs but I first lost mine at 23 years old , worked hard to get back but walked my way back into the wheelchair. So I was kind of happy I had the extra years of walking with a cane then two canes to forearm crutches to the wheelchair . Just the reverse graduation from my botched spine surgeries.
With time you will be a building your edm and more even the surface grinder we can build in home shops. God bless you mightily and grant years of love and life . Drugs and pain are taking a life from me , and none of it was my fault not one bit.


----------



## brav65 (Apr 28, 2018)

Silver having bee through a dislocated neck and being told I would not walk again I can only imagine you suffering. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery and a reduction in you pain.


----------



## NEL957 (May 4, 2018)

Silver
I know what pain is and if I could no one would have to go through it. I will continue to pray and you must do some on your end. Believe with every bone in your body that you are feeling a lot better. Positive thinking is something we do not count on enough. When we think it, we feel and the relief will come. May the pain go on vacation. Feel better and get back to feeling good.
Nelson


----------



## Silverbullet (May 6, 2018)

NEL957 said:


> Silver
> I know what pain is and if I could no one would have to go through it. I will continue to pray and you must do some on your end. Believe with every bone in your body that you are feeling a lot better. Positive thinking is something we do not count on enough. When we think it, we feel and the relief will come. May the pain go on vacation. Feel better and get back to feeling good.
> Nelson


Sorry but I've been fighting pain for thirty plus years . I pushed thru more pain by will power then anyone can endure. When it hurts to take a deep breath you just can't believe it away. It's worse now because I'm not taking heavy meds , no more morphine. I'm using the fentanyl patch 50 mcg every two days. My Dr is trying to up the dose to 75 but the authorisation isn't being accepted because of the crackdown on opiates. So I'm hurting with almost no relief . 
I was positive I'd never go back in a wheelchair too , that didn't work out I walked my into it. The leftovers from botched spinal surgeries by a butcher who got away with it. No cat scans or mris in 1979. I never did anything to deserve this lot in life. Now I'm in debt I can't pay to drs and hospitals up to $5,000 this month just my copays we don't have that kind of money never have . Hospitals are unforgiving there growing bigger all the time . Jefferson is taking over every little clinic and other hospital  in the tri state area. They get us on SS by planning procedures at least thirty days apart so we get a $1,000 charge each time . My wife's so worried it's tearing us apart. Money's only good if you have it , figure it out forty years on ss disability isn't living pretty just barely making it is it.


----------



## NEL957 (May 6, 2018)

Silver
Our medical system needs a long needed overhaul. And the so called opiates abuse by damn drug abusers just wanting to get high. I am on several of the pain killers and it is working and one day I'm sure I'll be in your shoes. God blessed me with the ability to just turn it all off and go to sleep. I've been able to do it from almost the beginning of this body refusing to live with all it's part. I still have a time thinking about autoimmune disease and what they do to my body. I will mention you in my prayers that you and your will have some relief.  
May you feel better.
Nelson


----------



## Silverbullet (May 6, 2018)

NEL957 said:


> Silver
> Our medical system needs a long needed overhaul. And the so called opiates abuse by damn drug abusers just wanting to get high. I am on several of the pain killers and it is working and one day I'm sure I'll be in your shoes. God blessed me with the ability to just turn it all off and go to sleep. I've been able to do it from almost the beginning of this body refusing to live with all it's part. I still have a time thinking about autoimmune disease and what they do to my body. I will mention you in my prayers that you and your will have some relief.
> May you feel better.
> Nelson


Thanks Nelson, it's just super bad right now. My body is fighting still with the withdrawal from the drugs . So much so I'm not able to eat  , even my coffee is losing . The one thing I still enjoy . I too keep all the members here in my prayers , pain , healing , protection , and needs. 
And yes salvation , we in this country have traveled down the wrong rode for much to long , if lib dets have their way we will be slaves or dead. Sorry just my beliefs but history will prove it.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 13, 2018)

Here I go asking for another minute , I'm do for another round of pain blocks on the 16th of May. Ill be 62 and one day then. Please ask God to guide the drs hands while doing the procedure. I only want to be able to at least get in my wheelchair and out to the shop and chip away at the clutter and get my machines setup . I've got a ton of welding to do to get wheels under everything . Most of the materials have been saved up. But the cleaning needs doing first. Selling tools and wood I stock piled to build cabinets and furniture now I can't do that even. Oh well I Need a good outcome can I have a minute . Please


----------



## TerryH (May 13, 2018)

Prayers for your complete healing in the Name of Jesus.


----------



## Redmech (May 13, 2018)

I’ll keep you in prayers Silver


----------



## NEL957 (May 13, 2018)

Silver 
You are on my list and every time I go to Him I will mention your name. Not that my prayers are any different than the next but who knows. I just know He said anything asked in My Sons name. Something what we ask is not what a person really needs but He knows and answers. Be well Silver and may the pain be taken away.
All Blessings
Nelson


----------



## Silverbullet (May 16, 2018)

More painful injections in the spine today , and shot some cortisone after whatever else he did . Some kind of dye and pictures also . Kind of nice to be awake while there doing it. Just some lidocaine and burning and probing , he hollered don't move once but it wasn't me , my spines so messed up it just reacted . But now I'm all spastic and when they hit I'm in agony beyond the endurance level I scream . In a few weeks ill know how this helps or not. Go back to him on the 29th I think . Thanks to all for your prayers I do think they help . And I can see improvements in some ways. Next I think will be the  (riszootome) cutting the nerves.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 29, 2018)

Well an update last exploring needles are helping to pinpoint my problems. At the last shot it was extremely painfull at L5 @ , today he said there going to burn that area with two needle arc burn. Gee I'm going to be arc welded next month. And get more blocks to boot. This one I have to be knocked out for , no locals . So ill be asking again for just that minute if you ever do talk to God , politely not cussing him . I seem to be getting another problem , either a kidney stone or infection , no fever so I'm hoping it'll pass if it's that. Sucking down fluids now and have been , uncle Mike's black cherry help . Besides water and coffee. D manose is a daily helper to keep infection from getting into the bladder walls . For years I was plagued with constant infections. Now it's rare for me but it can be a stone , lots of signs of it. Had thirty plus stones removed in 2009  after a nasty painful blocked kidney.  So I'm suffering more not less now. Please ask God to help me. THANKS TO ALL WHO ARE WILLING TO GIVE A MINUTE .


----------



## core-oil (May 30, 2018)

Silverbullet,

you are in my thoughts and prayers, Hang in there Why you have had to suffer so much defies belief, Pain is a horrible affliction  We are all hoping for a good outcome for you


----------



## 34_40 (May 30, 2018)

Wishing / Hoping / Praying you can get the relief needed.


----------

